# Small metal brake



## BMyers (May 29, 2010)

If you follow my cracker build, I am to the point I am going to start on the cab soon. Following others, I am going to put a full cab around it, but I was lacking a brake. I was going to buy a 3 in 1 but a leaking roof and dead dishwasher killed that idea. I have the plans for a pan brake that RJ posted online, but no material to build it. 
After some googling, I found this:







I made mine 12" (to suit what was in the material pile):






now all i need are plans for a small shear


----------



## 4156df (May 29, 2010)

Nicely done! Looks like it should work very well. Hope you'll post a picture of the cab.
Dennis


----------



## Twmaster (May 29, 2010)

That's nifty. Nice job. for those of us without a welder here's a link to a PDF set of plans for a brake that needs no welding.

www.ch601.org/tools/bendbrake/brakeplans.pdf


----------



## Deanofid (May 29, 2010)

That's a really nice one, Myers. Perfect size for most of our small shops, and you did
such a good job building it! Thanks for sharing.

[edit] Meant to ask, what is the thickest material you can bend on the full length for steel and brass?

Dean


----------



## BMyers (May 29, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> [edit] Meant to ask, what is the thickest material you can bend on the full length for steel and brass?
> 
> Dean


I dont know, Guess I will have to load it up and find out ;D
I did bend some .025 copper about 4" wide with no problems. I most likely will only ever use it to bend brass and copper


----------



## shred (May 29, 2010)

Looks nice. I bent mine in the vise, but a brake like that will make it much easier.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 29, 2010)

Nice brake. I just had my first experience using a 'store bought one'...a little one.
If you come across plans for a shear...I'll be interested in that too.


----------



## Twmaster (May 30, 2010)

Also, for those of you who, like me, are scroungers...

I found a slightly damaged bed frame. It's made mostly of nice angle iron between 1" and 1-1/2" 1/8" thick. I have need for a small brake and will be making a 10" benchtop brake out of that scrounged material.

I also see bed frames at yard sales for $10 and less. Try to buy good angle from the metal store for that price!


----------



## Blogwitch (May 30, 2010)

BM,

You are lucky with the leaky roof and duff appliance, it saved you from buying what looks a good idea, but isn't.

The 3 in 1 machines can do the jobs, but like most things like that, it does most jobs not particularly well.

Like when used as a brake, instead of clamping the material first, then bending, you try to align the line along the former, then the metal is pushed down into a largish 'V'. It is very hit and miss, maybe the worst operational part on the machine.

The slip rolls do an almost good job, but it is very easy to get things on the twist, and the rolls slip just a little too much at times, but the guillotine is just fine.

If I was to do things again, and had the room, I would go for three separate machines.


Bogs


----------



## don-tucker (May 30, 2010)

Seeing these small brakes reminded me I had one under the bench I made years ago,so out it came and will be cleaned and painted .I used to screw it to the bench but think I will make it more portabe for use in the vice.
So thanks again guys.




Don


----------



## Twmaster (May 30, 2010)

Ooooh! That photo just gave me an idea for the little brake I plan on making....

Bevel the top edge on the front of the clamping part to make >90 deg bends...

Nice. Thank you!


----------



## Deanofid (May 30, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> I also see bed frames at yard sales for $10 and less. Try to buy good angle from the metal store for that price!



I went that route a few years ago. Bed frames are hard! A drill bit that would go right through regular stock angle iron just smoked on that bed frame angle.
It welds up fine, but cutting tools didn't like it.

Dean


----------

